# Light Set-up



## OEFVet (Feb 4, 2016)

I am about to get my enclosure from my wood worker and this is the light set-up I might be going with to create a good gradient. Any ideas/recommendations/errors/etc? It's 7x3x3


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a very similar set up in mine (same size too ). Mine is just hot on the right and cool on the left. My baby is thriving in there . Good luck with yours


----------



## OEFVet (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks Dee-Dee!


----------



## Jrock23 (Feb 5, 2016)

That is a nice light setup


----------

